# Pregnant Swimming with Dolphins?



## Tinks86

Hey ladies (and any men)

My and my OH are starting ttc from the end of July (27th is last day of pill) anyway - we are going away in November and we have excitedly booked in to swim with Dolphins.

Just wondering - is it safe to swim with Dolphins if your pregnant? Wishful thinking it could happen in a few months but was wondering none the less incase.

Thanks in advance ladies 
X


----------



## chickenchaser

Most places wont allow pregnant women to swim with the Dolphins. Sorry.


----------



## brenn09

I can't see an issue with being pregnant and swimming with dolphins... but I bet if you called whoever you booked the outing with, they'll give you a yay or nay answer for sure! Good luck!


----------



## vikster

I found this online, may help you a bit. I hope you can sort it coz it is an amazing experience.

sonar ability and love for new life!

Dolphins can see inside us just like ultrasounds, basically, and they have the ability to tell if a woman is pregnant. Dolphins are just as excited about new life as much as new ones love dolphins. Most facilities won't allow swimming with dolphins while pregnant (even though this seems like the most perfect time to swim with dolphins), because they fear the dolphins will get too excited and scare the new moms to be and any resulting lawsuits. In commercial "swim with dolphin" programs, pregnant ladies are often excluded from the swims because the dolphins often concentrate their attention exclusively on her to the exclusion of the other guests.

Their powerful sonar can penetrate up to three feet through sand and mud with resolution significant enough to distinguish between a dime and a penny. Due to this power, scientists believe that dolphins can view the inside of our bodies similar to a sonogram performed on pregnant women.

Indeed, dolphins are fascinated with pregnant women, honing in on the unborn fetus. Furthermore, they often focus on individuals&#8217; specific areas of impairment, as well as places containing tumors. Many times people who swim with the dolphins can feel himself being scanned. As if bypassing the ears, the sound resonates in the bones, traveling up the spine. Furthermore, this blast is delivered through water, which is 60 times more efficient than air for sound transference, to a body that is three-quarters fluid. It is believed that ultrasound resonance within the cerebrospinal fluid is especially important due to the fluid&#8217;s key influence on the brain and spinal cord...from an article at https://www.healingtherapies.info/Dolphin.htm

Maybe check with the booking firm and with your travel insurance. I assume that you would have to declare being pregnant with your insurance company before travelling so see if they would cover it as an activity xx


----------



## Tinks86

Thank you ladies and especially Vikster - so helpful


----------



## MindUtopia

Vikster, that's so interesting! Also, apart from that, dolphins can actually be a bit pushy and aggressive (though usually not intentionally, they are just big animals). I've gone swimming with the dolphins several times on holidays and I definitely wouldn't recommend it while pregnant. They can easily bump you or swing and hit you with a fin, all of which is about stomach height when you are in the water. I know I got jostled around quite a bit. Most places (or at least the ones I went to) did have an option (probably cheaper too) to come and sit on the side of the water, feed them, and interact with them without actually getting in the water with them. This would be an option for you maybe, and your husband could still get in the water. Enjoy! They are amazing creatures!


----------



## Tinks86

Thank you x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Very interesting, Vikster. Thanks for sharing!


----------

